# Bridgeport Mill ?



## bisley45 (Sep 26, 2016)

In about a week I will be heading up north about 10 hours from me to pick up a Bridgeport mill. This will be quite the adventure for me and the little lady heaviest and farthest trip I have made for a machine but am looking forward to the trip for sure. My question is that I have been planning and planning the haul and placement of the mill when I get it home. This is an older round ram mill and was wondering from those that have one could give me the distance from the back of the base to the wall that is required for this type of mill any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## tpic402 (Sep 26, 2016)

I cannot give you that measurement,  But please consider setting it at an angle to the wall, my first mill was mounted back up to wall and took up a ton of extra room.  Just my 2 cents.


----------



## AxeMaker (Sep 26, 2016)

+1 on angle it to the wall.  I did that and it did save room.


----------



## Cheeseking (Sep 27, 2016)

+2 Angle here also.   Just remember to consider the max table travels L/R of the table with the Y axis all the way in towards the column.   You don't want to have the crank handle or PF hitting the wall in its range of travel.  Most people dont usually run the table to the extreme ends but you never know.   I ran my table all the way to the extremes and moved the mill until the crank handle barely touched the wall.   If i reacall the tail end of the ram will clear for rotation no matter what even if the base is backed up touching the wall but if your that close the table is a problem anyway.


----------



## bisley45 (Sep 27, 2016)

Thanks guys I like the idea of putting it at an angle.


----------

